# On  one of the most windy days this year..



## BRGTold

The neighbor came borrowing...Wanted to know what goes here..pointed to the bar oiler cap of a green polan chainsaw.. 14" stiil new in the plastic bag..I told him thats for bar oil...Whats that?..it's to lube the chain..I ask what are you going to do with it?..Cut Down my Trees!..I told him it was auto-oil.. and anything would be fine..Do you have any ?....Gave him a bottle of sae 30..Couple minutes later he was back..Whats this 40/1 mixture i need..i have weedeater gas.....I ask is it 40/1..don't know?..there was a new little bottle that came with the saw..showed him it needed to be mixed with a gallon of gas...15 minutes later..Do you have a ladder?..told him i didn't want my ladder crushed by a limb....oh no that won't happen..30 minutes later..during my Nap.The saw is stuck in the tree..!.. bar is bent..40ft. limb that he was undercutting..pinched the bar and blade..laying on the wire that goes to the lightpost on the street..climbed the ladder..took the bar and blade off..to save the saw..Threw a chalkbox threw the limb..fished a rope through the fork ..and was able to pull it out of the power line to the pole...Then he said..I'l give you $200 to take these 4 trees down...like that was big money..He went and got a new bar and a chain is still out there cutting....Maybe i should pre dial 911....


----------



## squerly

Taking the trees down for $200.00 isn't all that bad of money. It's the clean up that's the problem.  He's a funny guy, bears watching.


----------



## muleman RIP

Dropping trees is no job for rookies! Hope he has life insurance!


----------



## BRGTold

muleman said:


> Dropping trees is no job for rookies! Hope he has life insurance!


 I ask him that a couple times...   ..Oh I didn't tell ya he's about 23 years old...


----------



## thcri RIP

BRGTold said:


> I ask him that a couple times...   ..Oh I didn't tell ya he's about 23 years old...




He is enjoying the last days of his life.


----------



## BRGTold

thcri said:


> He is enjoying the last days of his life.


 I've been nice to him and his family..he has know idea about anything..grew up with-out a dad..i've been the one to show him how to start a lawn mower..even how to mow......Tatoo's seem to be what he's into..looks like a comic book..


----------



## Danang Sailor

BRGTold said:


> I've been nice to him and his family..he has know idea about anything..grew up with-out a dad.*.i've been the one to show him how to start a lawn mower*..even how to mow......Tatoo's seem to be what he's into..looks like a comic book..



How to start a lawn mower?!?  Really?  Putting "911" on the speed-dial of every phone you own seems like a fine idea! 
This guy shouldn't be allowed to handle dangerous tools ; you might want to take him aside and explain the many
advantages of using crayons instead of nasty ol' pens and pencils.


----------



## EastTexFrank

BRGTold said:


> Oh I didn't tell ya he's about 23 years old...



Well, we all have to learn (even a big city boy like me).  He'll either get smart or get hurt.  His choice.


----------



## 300 H and H

BRGTold,

I've been nice to him and his family..he has know idea about anything..grew up with-out a dad..i've been the one to show him how to start a lawn mower..even how to mow


Good man sir. I think that anyone like yourself who will take the time with this young man never had with a dad, should be commended. I am not a tattoo fan at all.....But then again I don't really know anyone into them...It's the person that matters, and if he is worth your time, take the time to invest in another human being. It may payback handsomely for your heart if nothing else... 

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Cowboy

300 H and H said:


> BRGTold,
> 
> I've been nice to him and his family..he has know idea about anything..grew up with-out a dad..i've been the one to show him how to start a lawn mower..even how to mow
> 
> 
> *Good man sir. I think that anyone like yourself who will take the time with this young man never had with a dad, should be commended. I am not a tattoo fan at all.....But then again I don't really know anyone into them...It's the person that matters, and if he is worth your time, take the time to invest in another human being. It may payback handsomely for your heart if nothing else... *
> 
> Regards, Kirk


 Ditto.


----------



## S Young

300 H and H said:


> BRGTold,
> 
> I've been nice to him and his family..he has know idea about anything..grew up with-out a dad..i've been the one to show him how to start a lawn mower..even how to mow
> 
> 
> Good man sir. I think that anyone like yourself who will take the time with this young man never had with a dad, should be commended. I am not a tattoo fan at all.....But then again I don't really know anyone into them...It's the person that matters, and if he is worth your time, take the time to invest in another human being. It may payback handsomely for your heart if nothing else...
> 
> Regards, Kirk


 


The fact you are helping him says a lot about the type of neighbor you are. Hopefully he doesn't hurt himself, the saw, the ladder, the utilitys, or the neighbor. I hear Americas Funniest Home Video pays $10000 for the best video each week. You may want to set up a camera, by the sound of it, it may help cover the damage


----------



## Adillo303

You are a good person for helping. I believe there is a tally book somewhere. I believe that those that help others will some day be helped when they most need it.


----------



## Catavenger

> You are a good person for helping.


Mama always said: "No good deed goes unpunished."


----------

